# The Practice of Piety: Puritan Devotional Disciplines



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 29, 2007)

I highlighted this book before here but it's worth noting again: this is a valuable book for the study of worship in Puritan New England -- public, family and private worship. It's title is derived from _The Practice of Piety_ by Lewis Bayly.

_The Practice of Piety: Puritan Devotional Disciplines in Seventeenth-Century New England_ (1982) by Dr. Charles E. Hambrick-Stowe.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 29, 2007)

Jonathan Mitchell, "A Letter...to His Friend," (1649), quoted in _The Practice of Piety: Puritan Devotional Disciplines in Seventeenth-Century New England_, p. 91:



> _And truly when I am most near God,
> I have no greater request than this
> for my self and you, that God would use
> any means to make us see things really as they are,
> ...


----------

